# 28" Terminator?



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Has any one else noticed on Super atv they list a 28-10-14 terminator?


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah I noticed on wednesday. I'd buy some if they were made for a 12" wheel instead of 14". Good looking tires


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

x2 on that one! I don't like the fact of having to buy new rims.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

think they are coming out with a 12 inch wheel version at a later date .. so hold yalls horses lol


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

If thats the case I'll just hold off until they come out a 12" version. My cheapo pirellis will suffice until then.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Someone should call them and ask for tyler and he will let you know if they are or not. I think in a straight line my 29.5nators ride alot better then my 28" zillas did.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Just received an email from Andy over at SuperAtv and he said they have came out with a terminator for a 12" wheel. Sizes are 29.5x10x12 and 28x10x12, should be available in about 10 days. I commented one of their YouTube vids and this was his response

@beachcruiser Funny you ask that... we will have some of the 29.5x10x12 (as well as some 28x10x12) in about 10 days. This means that we will now have 5 available Terminator sizes:

28x10x12
29.5x10x12
28x10x14
29.5x10x14
32x10x14

Idk about you guys but I have a feeling they will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I will most likely be trying a set soon.. Been waiting on these..:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could always wait till monday and talk to him here....


OOPS...... Dang did I let a cat out of his bag....................... :bigok:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

monday....ummm thats 5 days away.....guess superatv will be reunited with mimb...???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

who knows....................................


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

blakrueonglaskhsadilfkjghlkdha I hate the suspense haha


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Of coarse just when I thought I had it all figured out and am so close to buying 28-10-12 backs this comes along!! I might have to wait.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Dude just pull the trigger on 28x10x12 terminators.....then give us a write up on how they perform. Andy(superatv) said they should be priced around $156. Plus if you get these you wont have to spend the extra dough for 14" wheels.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh man that is so tempting!!! The price is right too. I will think about it.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Man if you were in the states shipping would be free as well. I seriously think I found my next set of shoes.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well then how about you buy them and let us know how they work!!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Current tires have plenty of tread and cant really part with 6 bills around about now. Saving up for a house.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Beachcruiser said:


> Current tires have plenty of tread and cant really part with 6 bills around about now. Saving up for a house.


Better get he toys paid for first!!!! Trust me! That's part of why he brute is gone


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Both my toys are paid off, but now im thinking of selling both for a teryx. I'll probably just stick with the brute and part with my MX bike, help out with putting money down.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i wonder how they stack up to a 29.5 law. does anyone know whether the 29.5 term measures true to size or not? i know the 32 is pretty darn close.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

from what Ive seen in videos (and just looking at the tread design), they dont appear to paddle well, which is the best quality of the Law... 

IMO (and I only have personal experience w/ the 29.5 Law) The term's would be an excellent tire in ruts and hard bottoms, but are not going to hold a candle to the Law in soupier situations...

Again, just basing this on my experience with laws, other tires, the videos Ive seen of the terms and their tread pattern etc...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

id like to give some a try just to do a review. i've had both laws and 30 backs on my 400 (hated the backs) and i had some 28 radials for a few rides (loved em), and so far my 29.5s are the best tire for what i do, that is 75/25 mud & water/trails i also think that if you cut one of the smaller lugs out on the terms, it would be a LEGIT tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah I agree. I bet they ride smooth.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

probably so. my buddy has a set of 32s on his t cat and says they ride pretty smooth but not near as smooth as my 28 rad laws, the only reason i got rid of them is they didn't do AS good as my laws... which is an unfair expectation in the first place. but they are an awsome tire and if I rode alot more trails, i would def go back to them.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I reading somewhere on here and I think it was Cwilliams(sp?) said that 29.5 measures out to 29". Andy from SuperATV said they do run 1/4" short and the 28s are a true 28. Id really like to give them a shot, especially since I dont really mud that much. Im more of a trail, sand, rock and some water type of rider.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

heres my pre-review... basing my knowledge of tires.
mud- will do well in ruts and hard bottom, and if you have wheel speed to clean them out should do fine in soup
water- it will be one of those tires that you will need 4wd to steer and wont paddle like laws or backs
sand- a large contact patch and a flat profile will help them
trail- they will be a great riding tire
rocks- i think, depending on the softness of the rubber compound, aired down should do fine in climbing.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Be sure your ready for the 2011 Mud Nats. Ive posted this flyer for you guys to see what sizes are in store for the Terminators!


----------



## CWILLIAMS29 (May 15, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> i wonder how they stack up to a 29.5 law. does anyone know whether the 29.5 term measures true to size or not? i know the 32 is pretty darn close.



The 29.5's do run short. Mine are 28.5 @ 10psi. So far this is the only problem I have with this tire..


----------

